# Model Agents in Los Angeles



## Hunter500 (Sep 5, 2016)

As much as I love photography and working with amazing models. The model agent has too be the hardest person I had to work with. The entitlement, rudeness, vicious efforts to make you feel like an unworthy human being have taken its toll. Los Angeles has become an agents brothel house, with drugs, lewd conduct, and bribes to increase models careers. The industry is corrupt and high society pay agents for gay 4 pay to use their models as sextoys. Its become sextrafficing, and all under the table. The loss of morals and ethics, is apparent, unless you condone and follow the corrupt protocols of sex, drugs, dirty money, then having a normal working relationship with such monsters is just another day in the agents sex brothel house


----------



## table1349 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sounds to me like you need to find another line of work.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 5, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sounds to me like you need to find another line of work.


Or work for a different class of agency!


----------



## Hunter500 (Sep 5, 2016)

Well most models have no say on what photographer they can shoot with anymore. With instagram and model testing, its just the agents have lost all rules of ethics, and appreciation of art. Its just a slave market with interns and free everything.


----------



## Hunter500 (Sep 5, 2016)

Well its been 10 years working for many agents and managers, its a corrupt industry now. I mean their so desperate for their quotas they are up to any shenanigans. I would think after building a relationship , with them, for so long, they would have some respect.  but after this long, they just justify turning and burning photographers. but to cross the line and slander, destroy, stop contact with models is hard to deal with. Ive known models for 5 years, and their not allowed to talk to me. Its BS! Agencys are going on MM, with. Fake profiles and Fb, its brutal! They are going after photographers,  so they can have more money, with their photographers that have jucuzzi pool parties, kickbacks, and sex parties. Like i said, morals and ethics are out the door. Photography is art, and they don't even care, degree or not! Its just a pack of wolves, and its gone to far!!!


----------



## table1349 (Sep 5, 2016)

So what are you doing to try and fix the problem?


----------



## Hunter500 (Sep 5, 2016)

What can I do, they have the leverage. Being a good photographer, no longer has any leverage anymore.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 5, 2016)

well..
prostitution is legal in a lot of places. you dont list a location so i dont know if it is in your area. 
honestly though...Jacuzzi pool parties, kickbacks, and sex parties sounds pretty awesome to me. 
if I were you, i would get OUT of the photography end and get INTO the agency end. 
OR, start having jacuzzi parties, sex parties, and kickbacks.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 5, 2016)

also...
I realize that prostitution is often viewed in a negative light, but please be aware that this is a photography forum and except for the subscribers section, we try to keep political commentary to a minimum. I can see how this topic could easily turn sour, so im giving it a mention so everyone is aware to please keep the discussion to photography.


----------



## Hunter500 (Sep 5, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> So what are you doing to try and fix the problem?


The purpose of an Agent is to book models jobs, and make commissions off a models gigs. Their also supposed to work with photographers and other professions in the industry. They are not supposed to do sex trafficking, sleep with models for bribes, blackmail models, slander the competition, do drugs, imbessle money from commissions, pay themselves for other peoples work. These models are like slaves, they use all interns, slave labor, and have entitlement. Their a bunch of petifiles and pimps. Their is no law and order. I would never treat my model, like a slave!! Their human beings, you should treat them better. I think they perform better when you show them respect, and not try to degrade them. That means you don't treat them like a sex slave.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Sep 5, 2016)

Is it just me or are there an increasing number of posts generalising the LA modelling scene? Or maybe it's one person, I don't know. But they all seem a bit one sided, I'm finding it hard to believe that there is not one decent or even slightly honest person about, even in LA.


----------



## Designer (Sep 5, 2016)

Tim Tucker said:


> I'm finding it hard to believe that there is not one decent or even slightly honest person about, even in LA.


There might be one or two.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 5, 2016)

Hunter,

this is the third post on this one subject.
Clearly you are in a situation that is untenable for you and talking about it won't relieve it.


----------



## Hunter500 (Sep 5, 2016)

Its not in their best interest. In order to be rich. Someone has to be working for you for free. Besides Agents don't feel. Their in with the wolves, or replaced. Basically they sold their soul to be a model agent.


----------



## Hunter500 (Sep 5, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> Hunter,
> 
> this is the third post on this one subject.
> Clearly you are in a situation that is untenable for you and talking about it won't relieve it.


I spent years and years, working with agencies, as a photographer the platform has changed, and this was more about The agents, unlike the other post. Isn't their anyone else, shooting agency models?


----------

